# Front yard planting



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, All!

I was wondering what we beekeepers plant for our bees in the front yard.
Here we have the drought during the summer time. So preferably the drought tolerant types to plant.
Our yard has the clay soil about 20'x30' sq. 
So what plants do best in a drought clay soil? I can put a long dripper system to water them too.
I'm thinking more about the summer and Fall blooming plants. Any ideas here?


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Best thing I have done is gone from buying flowers at the nursery to getting seeds. If you want some flowers that will grow all summer, different ones come up at different times.

Try these mixes, on sale too!
http://www.americanmeadows.com/wildflower-seeds/seeds-on-sale/honey-bee-wildflower-seed-mix

This place has a lot of nice herbs that the bees love. The plants they ship are healthy and decent sized.

http://www.thegrowers-exchange.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=plants+for+bees

Check this site

http://www.countryfarm-lifestyles.com/honey-plants.html


----------



## centrarchid (Jun 13, 2014)

If your California moisture regimen will support it, then look into white clover and no mow so aggressively. I manage for chicken forage as well so like for yard to have a mosaic look it that likely would not be tolerated by your neighborhood organizations.

Also look into native species that could be used around perimeter. You will likely find native species to your area that meet your needs.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 4, 2014)

I put 600 lavender plants in my front yard. Worth doing as they don't require any water and the deer won't touch them.


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

I only have one season of experience with honey bees, so this is just an observation. I have tons of white clover in my lawn, and the honey bees worked the clover nonstop while it was in bloom. The bloom seems to last a few months also. As mentioned by another person, you will have to let it grow a bit, maybe skip every other mow. I only mow half of my lawn at a time to leave some blooms for the bees, my wife is not amused by this.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

We have a back field , around 1.5 acres or so, that I mow every two-three weeks. It does get tall, but the clover blooms beautifully.

The front yard gets mowed a little more, but I mow sections, like you do ^^ let the clover grow, bloom while the other part is mowed. I usually mow at a 4.5 inch height, highest my mower will go. The bees do love it. I put out a bunch of white clover seed last year.


----------

